# New Husky Liner Weather Beaters with Clups



## n1philli (Sep 9, 2013)

*New Husky Liner Weather Beaters with Clips*

Just as the topic states. Husky Liner has now integrated clips on the driver's side floor mat. The passenger side still has the small indent covering the clip. I just purchased these the other day off eBay. I will post the seller who has these in a little bit. Fit and finish is excellent. 
 Edit: Seller: affordaworld 
Price: 123.95 
Offer Accepted @ $115.00 with FREE SHIPPING. 







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

very cool, now if they would add that to the passenger side as well


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look nice I like it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ordered mine from Summit Racing a few days back, will be interesting to see which style I get. Suppose to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice for future buyers. Mine slides some, but not enough to make me want to purchase a new set. The Trunk Liner and rear seem to stay nice and put as they don't get as much use


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The ones I ordered a few days back were the older style, though the new ones would have been nice, I'm still happy with my purchase.


----------

